# Wilcom on Windows Vista



## phocused (Sep 21, 2007)

Updated our digitizing computer and software. We're moving from Wilcom ES6 to the new Pulse but I need to have both running on the same machine.

Pulse is running well in Windows Vista but Wilcom isn't doing so hot. It won;t even startup without hitting "Exception Errors".

Just wondered if anybody else is having the same problems? Is Wilcom supporting this issue?


----------



## phocused (Sep 21, 2007)

UPDATE

Wilcom claims ES6 won't run on Vista or XP. But, I've been running it on XP for ages so that's incorrect. 

So, I've "downgraded" my new systems operating system to XP and now everything is running smooth.

Be cautious with Vista if you have "older" digitizing software.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

It seems that with a lot of things Vista is having problems. People all over are not jumping on board as quick. It may take a couple of years.


----------



## aboutpalm (Feb 1, 2008)

Yes wilcom es is Vista compatible. It all depends on what version. i don't know if version 9 is but that is over 5 year old software so you wouldn't expect it to be. 2006 is (I use it) and so would be their new version embroiderystudio.


----------



## wonder (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't know if this is your problem or not but when I get an exception error this is what I do.
Go to the Bin folder and copy *default. Dsf* file and paste it into RES folder.
Also about once a month dump all files in the back-up folder and also the restore folder.
It always gets me running again.

Kevin


----------

